# 280 to 350 conversion



## padawan04 (May 18, 2009)

hey guys. So i was sitting in my apartment trying to think of a good project and i decided it would be cool if I put a 350 engine into an old 280z. Is there anyone out there that has done this and/or could give me any pointers as to the complications and ease of a project like this.


----------



## lildrewmilby (Aug 20, 2009)

doing all the fabrication would be hard probably. I could see it being done.

the engine bay looks big enough for it. The transmission would be hard to fit i would think.


----------



## drifting737 (Apr 5, 2009)

Its possible todo I think I takes a lot of fabercating but the 350 motor will fit it'll cost a shit load of money but its possible


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

It's been done....try hybridz.org or zcar.com.


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm working on this as we speak, 

Check out jagsthatrun.com and buy the swap book for around $40 well worth it. 

They also have a mounting kit for just over $300. 

If you have any questions just PM me


----------

